# zulily.com 2016



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow, there is really a lot of Halloween stuff on Zulily right now! Thanks for the head's up about it!

If you go to zulily.com, scroll down to the section called "HOME" - that's where you'll see different categories for the Halloween stuff. You will see Halloween clothing in the "GIRLS" or "BOYS" section, and even some toys & bags there, but most of the decorations are listed under "HOME". 

I've ordered from zulily before - mostly clothes for my kids. They're pretty good about stuff, but it's close-outs so no returns. Sometimes items will stay at the warehouse until your FULL order comes in, then it ships to you. Other times they'll just ship pieces one by one - depends on where/how they get the merchandise, I guess. I've never been unhappy with my order, so there's that. 

There were a lot of mugs, tumblers, cool wall art pieces, indoor décor items, personalized stuff - wouldn't it be nice to be swimming in money so we could get it all?!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH!!! I WANT ALL THE STUFFZ!! 

Sounds a bit like Woot! No returns, I think you literally get 5 minutes to cancel an order then you're stuck, some stuff is reconditioned & any warranties you'd get would be through the manufacturer not the site.

If you like witches you should definitely check out the site. Or maybe you shouldn't if you don't wanna spend a buttload of money!!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Caroluna- Sweet, never thought to shop them before, now I just scored some great stuff, thanks so much for the heads up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just ordered:

This little banner









Flamingoes









LED Pumpkins









Frankie head









Crinkle Witch









Double skull pumpkin


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, they have tons of stuff! I have a question about ordering from this site. A friend told me that if you order on Friday, you can order additional items through the weekend without paying additional shipping. Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

6-paq said:


> Wow, they have tons of stuff! I have a question about ordering from this site. A friend told me that if you order on Friday, you can order additional items through the weekend without paying additional shipping. Does anyone know if this is correct?


When I put my order in, it did say I qualified for free shipping on my next order through the weekend, hope this helps.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

6-paq said:


> Wow, they have tons of stuff! I have a question about ordering from this site. A friend told me that if you order on Friday, you can order additional items through the weekend without paying additional shipping. Does anyone know if this is correct?


True! I haven't done it, but I got the notification that I could. I ordered 4 smallish items and the shipping was around $7, so it appears they don't over-charge on the first order.

Thanks, Caroluna. I've ordered from Zulily once or twice before, but wouldn't have thought to seek them out for Halloween stuff if you hadn't mentioned them.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

6-paq said:


> Wow, they have tons of stuff! I have a question about ordering from this site. A friend told me that if you order on Friday, you can order additional items through the weekend without paying additional shipping. Does anyone know if this is correct?





A little bit scary said:


> When I put my order in, it did say I qualified for free shipping on my next order through the weekend, hope this helps.





ooojen said:


> True! I haven't done it, but I got the notification that I could. I ordered 4 smallish items and the shipping was around $7, so it appears they don't over-charge on the first order.



That's awesome! Gives me a bit more time to look around for additional stuff. Thanks!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Just saw a banner onsite offering free shipping when you choose "VISA Checkout" as a payment method. This may help some. Offer has some exclusions. Not valid through mobile app. Valid through August 17, 2015 or while supplies last.

Free Shipping With Visa Checkout Details

Visa Checkout is the easier way to pay online that lets you speed through checkout with a single log-in, store and use any major credit or debit card and earn the same great rewards with the card you already use. Use Visa Checkout to pay for your zulily purchase and get free shipping on your order.

The shipping charge for qualifying orders will appear during checkout as $0.00.

Offer is valid when order is placed online through zulily.com or through the mobile website. Not valid for orders placed through the mobile app

Non-standard shipping options for items that are ready to ship (including "fast," "faster" and "fastest") do not activate free shipping, and free shipping cannot be used to pay for these options

Offer is not valid for orders containing items that are heavy or bulky (strollers, furniture, rugs, etc.), and the customer is responsible for all shipping charges on those items

Offer is valid in the United States (including Alaska, Hawaii and APO/FPO/DPO addresses). For shipments to Alaska and Hawaii, the customer may be responsible for additional shipping fees


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow. I thought that site was only for children's clothing. Definitely taking a look


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oh, i LOVE that banner, RC.

I haven't bought any halloween yet but i did get an a$$ kickin corset! Bwhahahaha.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

RCIAG love the banner and two skull pumpkin!!!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

They have lots of stuff but it looks like all the same stuff I would leave on a shelf if I saw it in a store... I'm also not a big fan of websites that make me sign up just to browse. Maybe they will get some things in that are more my taste as the holiday approaches.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I wasn't fond of that either but this stuff may only be available until Monday so if there is something that grabs your eye you may want to get it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

HexMe said:


> ...I'm also not a big fan of websites that make me sign up just to browse.


What kind of pathetic BS is that? I was curious what they had, too, though I instead opted to say something that I probably should not repeat here and turn tail once I learned that there is no way to simply _browse_ without giving them an e-mail address


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I ordered a few items thanks for the heads up


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.zulily.com/p/charcoal-do...-142151-29597804.html?pos=0&fromEvent=142151&

how the heck do I get the pic to show from link?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

At least they don't ask for any other info outside of your email to browse, but I think that's kinda lame too. You could always use a fake email, I know lots of people have more than one email for things like this, but then if you wanna buy you'll have to put in a real one.

Even Woot! will let you browse without joining & you can use your Amazon account to log in there.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

*subtle cough*


I order from zulily from time to time. One thing to note: they will take for-_redacted_-ever to get your stuff to you. I'm talking weeks. Forget you placed an order it takes that long. Sometimes, if the thing ships direct from the manufacturer, you don't even get a shipping notice.


They do occasionally have some nice plants. I just ordered some orange and black Halloween lilies, sadly no longer available.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

RCIAG did you receive your screaming pumpkin? I did and I couldn't take the constant screaming lol I had to cut the speaker wire!!! Now I can enjoy the lighted pumpkin in silence lol 

They have a lot of nice items but they do take forever to ship & worse... No returns  which is terrible when buying clothes... I bought my niece a dress and it was too small... they didn't allow an exchange so you are taking a risk when buying from them


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spookybella977 said:


> RCIAG did you receive your screaming pumpkin? I did and I couldn't take the constant screaming lol I had to cut the speaker wire!!! Now I can enjoy the lighted pumpkin in silence lol


I did get my screaming pumpkin & had to sit it on my mailbox far away from my house. I was too busy to cut wires & afraid I'd cut the wrong one. Which wire is the speaker wire? Because I'm totally cutting the speaker wire, that screaming was too much.

Also, I just really came here to post this, Zulily has a 5 Months to Halloween up today:

http://www.zulily.com/e/five-months...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=

Since it does take a while to ship, this is the time to order this stuff!! I'm off to check out the offerings now!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I went through & put a bunch of stuff in my cart then saw the total & changed my mind & stuck with small things & kept the order under $30 (not including shipping). I love those Primitives by Kathy larger pumpkins but they just seem too small for the price.

Ordered this guy:











Another small Halloween tree:











And these DotD light up skulls:


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Excellent findings! I purchased the Wendy the Witch head from Primitives by Kathy. I remember seeing her on several Pinterest boards and fell in love...never knew she was for sell!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Excellent findings! I purchased the Wendy the Witch head from Primitives by Kathy. I remember seeing her on several Pinterest boards and fell in love...never knew she was for sell!
> 
> View attachment 278936


I have her too & love her. She's so unique. I think I got her on sale at Traditions but this is a great price for her since she usually runs closer to $60.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More today!

It's Dept. 56 stuff & most of it is Christmas, but there's Halloween in there too. **WARNING** IT'S CUTESY STUFF TOO!! So if that's not your thing, skip it, but if it's your thing or you want something for the kids for Halloween or Christmas it's a decent selection.

I'm a sucker for those Snowpinions snowpeople so I'll be buying something.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Just gave my e-mail for the sake of browsing but now that I'm browsing, I'm only on page one and already seeing some cool stuff!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought a bunch of cutesy things.

I couldn't resist these guys. Some I'll keep some I'll give away. I also got some Snowpinions snowmen & a couple other non-holiday Bee Wees.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I have her too & love her. She's so unique. I think I got her on sale at Traditions but this is a great price for her since she usually runs closer to $60.


Question: What color is the light inside her? On the zulily page it looks green but on that image I posted it looks more like orange or maybe a clear bulb.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Too late to the party. Pretty much nothing left.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Question: What color is the light inside her? On the zulily page it looks green but on that image I posted it looks more like orange or maybe a clear bulb.


You know I can't recall right now, plus I'm at work right now & can't check, but it is one of those C7 night light type bulbs so you can easily change it.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Just a heads up, tomorrow Zulily is having a "4 months to Halloween" event.
Inside and outside décor, can't really see much in the pics. though


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Like I haven't bought enough from them lately!! Just got some jewelry & shoes in yesterday.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought these on a Halloween sale last year & I love them! Get them while you can today!!











They have 2 sales going on, indoor decor:
http://www.zulily.com/e/four-months...ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&type=load&page=1


And outdoor stuff:
http://www.zulily.com/e/four-months...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=

I'm thinking about one of the pumpkin inflatables. Not sure yet.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I love their indoor selection.. so many great little figurines for in the house. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You have to join & you'll get daily emails & don't expect the stuff next week.

I got this stuff:

Another inflatable










This isn't specifically a Halloween thing, I just thought he was cool looking & would look good outside somewhere all year:










I love these little meeces! I bought a couple last time & had to add this one.










And 2 of these garlands which do have glitter but they're not glitter covered. The mustaches & eyes on some have black glitter which is fine with me:


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ordered this pillow, I have been watching it for a while bummer they don't have the matching shower curtain. What else do I need now that I have free shipping?


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I bought a few of the figurines, I like using little figurines like this to fill in spaces on shelves with other decor... had a hard time not adding more to the cart but this is a good start for now


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, bought more than I should have, but I loved the little trick-or-treating ghosts figurines.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nox Eterna said:


> Ordered this pillow, I have been watching it for a while bummer they don't have the matching shower curtain. What else do I need now that I have free shipping?
> 
> View attachment 280647


No but they do have this one that popped up when I was just looking and has some of the same colors;
http://www.zulily.com/p/witchs-brew...ml?search_pos=1&search_page=1&fromSearch=true


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

OK while I had free shipping I ordered this too, might be fun on a "Dark and stormy night"


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

On the outdoor sale, they had a witch silhouette sigh that hung at a 90° angle from the wall. Looked just like one of the Harry Potter signs. Of course it was gone. Anybody seen one of these someplace else? It was a witch stirring a cauldron.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh wow, I love that! 

the boo-nopoly is fabulous too, I never think of looking there, I guess I need to start


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Vsalz said:


> On the outdoor sale, they had a witch silhouette sigh that hung at a 90° angle from the wall. Looked just like one of the Harry Potter signs. Of course it was gone. Anybody seen one of these someplace else? It was a witch stirring a cauldron.
> View attachment 280812


I missed out on this too...I added it to my "notify" list...hope they get it back!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They do get stuff back in stock. I've signed up for notifications & actually got one. It was for some jewelry I think but it does happen. I'd imagine that Halloween stuff would come back up again closer to the holiday but just remember you may not get it by the big day.

And stuff does go quickly.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

No worries - I've been wanting that sign for a while and always miss out on it (two different places)...if I ever actually get one it will hang in my kitchen year-round!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Mine too. Will you post if they notify you? It's gone from the link and I didn't send myself a notification.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Not exactly the same, but this place: http://www.shapeways.com/product/2DKJTK9T8/harry-potter-the-leaky-cauldron-sign?optionId=55965271
has a 3d printed tabletop version of it.












Vsalz said:


> On the outdoor sale, they had a witch silhouette sigh that hung at a 90° angle from the wall. Looked just like one of the Harry Potter signs. Of course it was gone. Anybody seen one of these someplace else? It was a witch stirring a cauldron.
> View attachment 280812


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Zulily has another Halloween event today--mostly indoor decor. Saw lots of stuff I want. They also have the place one order with paid shipping, then get free shipping on subsequent orders till 11:59 tonight deal. So what I do is place an order for one smaller, cheaper item, then go back and place a second order for everything else to get the free shipping.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

It is not in the Halloween section, but there are cookie cutters, shaped pans & candy molds for Halloween over in a fall decor section - 

http://www.zulily.com/e/fall-kitchen-194733.html

The ghost cake pan is one I have not seen before. Lots of skull pans, and those cool finger molds to make breadsticks or other treats with.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally caved & finally bought this pumpkin I'd wanted since last year but missed it:












Got these sneakers too!












But this little lady was my first purchase so shipping was free for the bigger things.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Love those sneakers. What section did you find those in?


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I found them! They are so cute.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a sucker for shoes in general. I've gotten several pairs from zulily & love them. Wearing a pair now!!

Here's the link for anyone else interested:
http://www.zulily.com/e/neefs-194762.html

I'd never heard of the line, Neefs, but as soon as I saw those mummy shoes I knew I had to have them. I'll most likely have to put my insoles in them for support but when I saw they were Halloween related I knew they were mine!!

I also have a hard time finding anything in my size there. There were a couple other pairs I wanted but when I clicked you could only get 'em in 7,8,9 & I'm a 6 or 5 1/2 (depending on the type of shoe).


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Vsalz said:


> Mine too. Will you post if they notify you? It's gone from the link and I didn't send myself a notification.


Absolutely!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Zulily is featuring several Halloween events today, including Indoor decorations, Outdoor decorations (lots of inflatables), Kitchen, Costumes, and while not necessarily Halloween, a Harry Potter event.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Dang it, I'm out some money now! Their Halloween Decor is definitely worth looking at, everyone. 

I've bought a Halloween shirt/top for each of my kids & I actually bought 2 pairs of matching pj's for them for that "other holiday" too. And I'm not done yet.... eek!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

There is a cool Corpse Bride heat-changing mug - 
http://www.zulily.com/p/corpse-bride-morphing-mug-191517-20543226.html?pos=227&fromEvent=191517&

Classic movie monster bookmarks. really nice potion bottles, lots of pillows, signs, tableware, Snoopy stuff - actually if anyone likes The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown, you really better check out this sale. 

There is a set of very cool zombie pint glasses I would totally go for if we had parties like that. 

Beautiful glass pumpkins, trays, glassware, NBC stuff, gosh, I'm gonna be poor...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got my pumpkin over the weekend & as soon as I saw the box I knew it was going to be damaged. I haven't gotten to CS yet to see what to do but I took pics of the box before I opened it. It's not too badly damaged, nothing that a bit of glue & paint won't fix (he was cracked but not completely broken at a point between his eye & nose) but still, I'm going to email them.

Regardless of damage, he's pretty awesome! I'll take pics & post 'em later. He doesn't make noise (THANK ALL THE GODS!) but he lights up. I really like him.

I am really here to let you know that they've got some new stuff up, 3 Months to Halloween.

Indoor decor
http://www.zulily.com/e/3-months-to...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=


Outdoor decor
http://www.zulily.com/e/3-months-to...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Got my pumpkin over the weekend & as soon as I saw the box I knew it was going to be damaged. I haven't gotten to CS yet to see what to do but I took pics of the box before I opened it. It's not too badly damaged, nothing that a bit of glue & paint won't fix (he was cracked but not completely broken at a point between his eye & nose) but still, I'm going to email them.
> 
> Regardless of damage, he's pretty awesome! I'll take pics & post 'em later. He doesn't make noise (THANK ALL THE GODS!) but he lights up. I really like him.
> 
> ...



RCIAG,

If your item is damaged send an email to customer service. I have received two items in the past that were damaged. One was minor and the other was beyond repair. Both times, they refunded the purchase price and told me to either keep the item or dispose of it as I saw fit.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I plan on doing just that when I get home. The pics of it all are still on my camera at home. I've also got some things in my cart that I'll get free shipping on & I'm hoping to use the free shipping & maybe use the refund for some of it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just emailed 'em & attached these pics.

The crack




The box




There wasn't a whole lot of bubble wrap with him either & he was face down in the box. I could feel him rolling around in that big box when I picked it up. As soon as I saw the box I knew it was a pretty good possibility that he was going to be damaged so I made sure I took pics of the box too. It almost looked like it was opened or someone tried to open it & re-taped it all back up.

This is pretty unusual for them too. I've never received anything from them that was damaged.

Hope I hear back tonite because I wanna hit that "place order" button on my cart before midnite & lose my free shipping!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Already got a response! Full refund & $10 store credit which I am going to use right now!

Just got:



















This guy is too cute, but the 4 & 2 year old in my life will love him because he's not scary:










I'm not a flag kinda person but he image reminded me of Rhode Montijo's stuff










I've become an inflatable pumpkin collector!! Stop me before I buy more!!!











Got these earlier for the free shipping now, you can never have too many bookmarks:


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Weird, 2 days agp they had over 2k of hallween stuff, decor, costumes etc and now i look and there is just about 12 items?


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

WickedChick said:


> Weird, 2 days agp they had over 2k of hallween stuff, decor, costumes etc and now i look and there is just about 12 items?


WickedChick, Zulily is a flash sale site. Most items are only available for a couple days or so and in limited quantities. It's like TJMaxx/HomeGoods/Marshalls in that you have to buy it when you see it if you really want something. Many of the sales are repeated and I often find that items will appear for sale again, but not everything. I missed a witch sign a while back and marked it so I would be notified if it came back in stock but have had no luck yet.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Caroluna said:


> WickedChick, Zulily is a flash sale site. Most items are only available for a couple days or so and in limited quantities. It's like TJMaxx/HomeGoods/Marshalls in that you have to buy it when you see it if you really want something. Many of the sales are repeated and I often find that items will appear for sale again, but not everything. I missed a witch sign a while back and marked it so I would be notified if it came back in stock but have had no luck yet.


ohh, I never knew it was a flash sale site. Have you ever looked on ebay?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, you have to sign in to see a lot of the stuff too. A lot of times you'll click on something & see a notification of "ONLY 3 LEFT" & you gotta pounce or it will be gone. Like right now if you go there & search "halloween" you only get 96 items.

They do list how long things will be available. Click on the "Last Chance" section & you can find out what's ending & when it's ending.

They also don't ship things right away, you have to wait sometimes. I ordered that pumpkin on July 19th & just received it last weekend. So don't expect to order something this week & get it next week. Some things are available quickly or for extra shipping charges, but most stuff just shows up eventually. They do send notifications on shipping though & you can always check the status in your "order" section of the site. I just got one on those mummy shoes.

That pumpkin I just got was available last year & I got a notification it was available again last month so I went for it.

They also don't do returns but if it's something that's damaged like my pumpkin they will credit you back or give store credit or maybe both.

I looked around for pricing on those skull bubble lights & Zulily really was cheaper than anyone else, so some things are available elsewhere if you miss something.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

New Halloween items on Zulily today.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ACK!! I gotta stop!! OK, looked at it all & there's nothing I need.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> ACK!! I gotta stop!! OK, looked at it all & there's nothing I need.


 i keep checkinf to see if they add new stuff


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

They have a Yankee Candle Collection up with Fall scents..and their new added Halloween Collections are drawing me in!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More stuff up!

Outdoor
http://www.zulily.com/e/haunted-home-outdoor-195702.html

Entertaining
http://www.zulily.com/e/haunted-home-entertaining-195730.html

Indoor
http://www.zulily.com/e/haunted-home-decor-195703.html

Fall/Halloween
http://www.zulily.com/e/the-round-top-collection-197094.html

Just got this guy:


----------



## Bloody Freakin Mary (Jun 10, 2016)

*Lot's of clearance Halloween decorations at zulily.com!*

Lot's of clearance Halloween decorations at zulily.com! There is some really cute stuff so check it out!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks! Will check it out now!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There's already a thread about our Zulily obsessions!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142558-zulily-com.html

Someone else turned me on to them & now I'm spending waaaaay too much money there & not always on Halloween stuff either!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

More Halloween stuff up today!

Your Not So Haunted House. It's cute stuff. They have some of the Patience Brewster stuff Grandin Road had last year.
http://www.zulily.com/e/your-not-so...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=


Flags
http://www.zulily.com/e/scary-fun-flags-197107.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got these guys:



















And this pin. His name is Gourdon.


----------



## Bloody Freakin Mary (Jun 10, 2016)

Your addicted just like me! And hello from St. Louis!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my candy holder reaper.










Once again, one day I'll actually read the size on things. He came in a GIANT outer box & a giant inner box! He's hollow backed. I thought he'd be a solid thing. He's made of a weird hard foam so he's light & he is awfully cute. The little kids will love him.

He's 11'' W x 20'' H x 10'' D so says Zulily. Overall I'm happy with him.

My only complaint is that his bowl looks like a cheap, clear salad bowl cover you'd get at the grocery store salad bar. It's unattached & could easily be replaced with something more solid.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

This is my first time browsing Zulily and wow what treasures! One thing I noticed is that things are either limited stock or rotate out? Can someone explain this site to me. Everything I was viewing sold out quickly


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> This is my first time browsing Zulily and wow what treasures! One thing I noticed is that things or either limited stock or rotate out? Can someone explain this site to me. Everything I was viewing sold out quickly


It's a closeout site like Woot!

You sign up, get daily emails about what's new that day & then those items are gone when they're gone if you don't pounce quickly. They'll also send reminders about stuff going & there's even a section of "Last Chance" stuff so you can see what's going away.

Nothing on there will go on sale or get any cheaper so if you see something you want you should get it ASAP, like the day you see it or it could be gone. 

That said they do have stuff come back occasionally (like that pumpkin I ordered) so if there's something you missed you can sign up to have them send an email if something comes back in stock.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

I ordered three things last night, figuring I could miss out on them. I really shouldn't look at that site while I'm broke though. Yikes! Too much good stuff and a clock ticking in the background lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They also can't guarantee something will get to you in a day or 2 but they do have some fast ship items. Generally in the "Orders" section of you account you can see the status of stuff. You can place one big order & you'll get it piecemeal. So don't expect to order something today & have it by Wednesday or even this week.

I am such a sucker for Zulily now, & not just the Halloween stuff either. I've ordered several pairs of shoes, Christmas gifts, Christmas decor. So if you see something you'd like to get someone for Christmas get it now so you'll have it before Christmas. I've ordered several things as Christmas gifts no so I'd have them come December. Most of it will be here long before that but it's not like Amazon where you're going to get it in a few days.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah amazon has spoiled me, but I can recall the days where 2 day shipping was a laughable idea. They do have amazing items, so much stuff I love that I've never seen before. Ordered this, so excited.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have purposefully been avoiding it this week because I just don't wanna blow everything there even though I could. I've loved the shoes I've gotten though. And jewelry, oh I've bought waaay too much jewelry.

And shoes, did I mention shoes?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I ordered three things last night, figuring I could miss out on them. I really shouldn't look at that site while I'm broke though. Yikes! Too much good stuff and a clock ticking in the background lol


and THAT is why i am staying out of home Goods this year!!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I have purposefully been avoiding it this week because I just don't wanna blow everything there even though I could. I've loved the shoes I've gotten though. And jewelry, oh I've bought waaay too much jewelry.
> 
> And shoes, did I mention shoes?


You weren't kidding, I went have a look and just exed it out lol. I can't, there's too much magical stuff. I feel like as soon as I enter this, I will just mindlessly open up the zulily browser again. The commercials did not prepare me for how awesome the site really is. Like, I thought it was just a place you buy kids ruffled bell bottoms


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> and THAT is why i am staying out of home Goods this year!!


I admire your strength. I've been actually spending my halloween budget left and right lol. My special trip to HG isn't looking that great this year (ours is a couple hours away) and my trip is planned for this weekend. I might just end up with an ice cream from the dollar menu and leaving tears and face prints on the glass of homegoods. Again


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh they're killin' me!

Inflatables
http://www.zulily.com/e/frightening...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=


Frightfully Classic Decor
http://www.zulily.com/e/frightfully-classic-decor-199280.html


Frights from the Country
http://www.zulily.com/e/frightfully-classic-decor-199280.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK this is it for me. I really can't keep this up! STOP ME BEFORE I BUY ANY MORE!!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> OK this is it for me. I really can't keep this up! STOP ME BEFORE I BUY ANY MORE!!


I almost bought those guys. Wish they had them a little bigger. I CANNOT look at any lighted canvases cause I will probably 32nd up with all of them

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They remind me of Villafane pumpkins so I had to have them. 

The sizes of some of the things is my biggest complaint. I wish these were bigger too but as soon as I saw them I knew I had to have them even though I need ZERO indoor decor. 

Or any decor for that matter!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

For the record, I hate this thread. Dang it I had to buy stuff... I'm weak.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Today, Nightmare Before Christmas stuff, which, oddly enough, I really don't feel the need to buy. Even though I LOVE NBC, I just don't find much here I want or need.
http://www.zulily.com/e/disneys-the-nightmare-before-christmas-187911.html?ref=search_carousel


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Today, Nightmare Before Christmas stuff, which, oddly enough, I really don't feel the need to buy. Even though I LOVE NBC, I just don't find much here I want or need.
> http://www.zulily.com/e/disneys-the-nightmare-before-christmas-187911.html?ref=search_carousel


I feel the same way. Thankfully, for my bank account, there's nothing too special. Much like Walgreens stock


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I came home from vacay to at least 4 Zulily boxes!! Some of it was Christmas stuff but this was the rest!

I got my crows & they are much larger than I'd expected.










I got this guy & he is SO much larger than I'd expected. He's a good foot tall at the very least! 










I got my Gourdon & Bart the Bat pins too!


















A set of zombie stickers


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

that bat is frigging too cute...they are a bit slow shipping, i just got an email they shipped some (ive got a corgi whos going to rock a spider costume from here..hehe) and i think its been at least ten days to two weeks since i ordered it, kinda forgot them..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're at it again!! I think I've bought more stuff from them this year than anywhere else. 

They have also changed their process, you don't need to log in to see things anymore. Before, unless you logged in as a member there was a box that hovered over the page & the page was kinda grey in the background so you couldn't see as much. Now you should be able to just click on the links below & actually see the stuff THEN you can decide if you want to join or even log in.

Just remember, ANYTHING YOU ORDER NOW MAY STILL NOT MAKE IT BY HALLOWEEN. So don't plan on using this stuff as a gift or even as part of your display because they don't ship immediately. They also don't do returns on most things but if something is broken they will credit your account.

Scariest House on the Block
http://www.zulily.com/e/scariest-ho...743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=&tid=email_zcvp2

Welcome Trick or Treaters
http://www.zulily.com/e/welcome-tri...743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=&tid=email_zcvp2

Scream Worthy Steals: Entertaining
http://www.zulily.com/e/scream-wort...743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=&tid=email_zcvp2

Adult Costumes
http://www.zulily.com/e/scream-wort...743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=&tid=email_zcvp2

Kids Costumes
http://www.zulily.com/e/scream-wort...743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=&tid=email_zcvp2

Decor
http://www.zulily.com/e/scream-wort...743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=&tid=email_zcvp2



Just got this guy to match my other Mummikin I got from Zulily. I hope he fares better than the other one, he showed up cracked.










This door panel










These cute little buckets










And 2 sets of these light up eyeballs for pumpkins


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

If I'm goin' down the Zulily rabbit hole I'm takin' all y'all with me!!



Frights of Passage. Lots of Freddie, Jason & Michael Myers stuff along with some other cool stuff.
http://www.zulily.com/e/frights-of-passage-183049.html


Somehow I managed to only buy this Frankenstein t-shirt. This time.


----------

